# NiNite app installer



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://ninite.com/



> Ninite installs software fast with default settings and
> says "no" to browser toolbars and other junk.
> 
> Ninite checks your PC's language and 64-bit support
> ...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Isn't that Add/Remove with a downloader?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure, have not used it, just looked interesting.

.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks a bit superfluous to me. But if they sell any, I have to give them credit. I'm sure some suckers will think they really need it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Sell, i assumed it was free.



> I'm sure some suckers will think they really need it.


No doubt, not as bad as the "speed up your pc" crap.

.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe they will sell it if it makes it as freeware.

No, it really looks harmless enough at least. Glad some people out there are doing something besides cleaning registries. There are so many out there that I often wonder if it is a beginner's assignment in some coding class. They all seem to work the same way (badly).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's free and really handy when you're doing a new build. It allows you to batch a bunch of installs and walk away. That and PC Decrapifier are part of my standard toolkit for new builds.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Looks very cool. I'll have to try it the next time I build a computer.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> It's free and really handy when you're doing a new build. It allows you to batch a bunch of installs and walk away. That and PC Decrapifier are part of my standard toolkit for new builds.


Oh, you can "batch" install? That casts a whole new light on it. I thought it was one at a time. Still, I like the RyanVM way of installing all the programs along with the OS, but if the OS is already installed, then batching would be nice.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, you really have my curiosity up, I have to try it now.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I selected VLC, Paint.net, Silverlight, Audacity, did this in XP Pro.

It installs them one at a time sequentially without user interaction, so I guess it is considered a batch install. Seems to have done it quite fast, really nice. Put all the icons on the desktop.

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It also rejects all the stupid toolbar installations, etc., so it's as if I did them manually!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow! Cool! Thanks, guys!


----------



## BrownBear (Oct 29, 2009)

This makes my browsing more simpler thank you


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm looks interesting, havent had any new pcs in a while and i think my house honestly just wrapped up with the upgrading of hardware (my lappy is 2 yrs old, mom's isnt even a year, sister got her's for Christmas. and dad's is about a year i beleive) but would have to play with that a bit as it goes along the lines of some recent work im up to which will streamline setup of pcs.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

This site and application are both incredibly useful. 

I "upgraded" to Windows 7 two days ago. I have an incredibly slow DSL connection, however, I chose all the apps I wanted. Downloaded the installer. Executed the installer and went to bed. The following morning, with no toolbars, no interaction, all but one of the apps had downloaded and installed. 

This app simplifies rebuilding a PC.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It really is a great application.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> all but one of the apps had downloaded and installed.


Which one?, and do you know why.

.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Surprisingly it was PuTTY due to a network timeout. Ran again in the morning and it worked just fine.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That's what you get for being on dial-up.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

linuxphile said:


> Surprisingly it was PuTTY due to a network timeout. Ran again in the morning and it worked just fine.


Gerbil problems?  Think you need a new Gerbil


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

That's right, it's not dial-up! The gerbil was tired when PuTTY was downloading. 

I'd whip the gerbil but PETA might come knocking.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm, pretty cool. Is there a similar program that works with already downloaded programs to automate and run all their installs in one go?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Triple6 said:


> Hmm, pretty cool. Is there a similar program that works with already downloaded programs to automate and run all their installs in one go?


Fingers?


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Putting my 2 cents in here - I find this to be a very useful "Looking" site. With some key software that I load.

How would you know if this site installed spam ware, malware, or viruses.
What&#8217;s their motivation??? They are a .com, not a .net or .org which means there&#8217;s a business behind this site.

I'm a bit concerned - should we trust it? It looks ok - I'm just researching the company and the principles.
I'm always suspicious.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If it was installing spam and malware, news about it would be all over the internet in few days.

.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Good point.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since I've run it a couple of times on different computers, I'd personally know if that was happening.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Podcast

Interview with founders of Ninite

http://podnutz.com/podnutz045

download mp3
http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/www.podnutz.com/episodes/podnutz/podnutz045.mp3

.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is awesome


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Mumbodog said:


> Podcast
> 
> Interview with founders of Ninite
> 
> ...


Great Info - Thanks for posting :up:


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Question: Itunes has a 32bit version and a 64bit version. Will ninite detect what architecture I have to download the right installer?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

From the ninite site



> Ninite checks your PC's language and 64-bit support
> to install the latest, best version of each program.


.


----------

